# Absolutely nothing to do with dogs whatsoever, just curious about something



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What song describes your life ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb1XXs7e7ac&feature=related

That is pretty close.

Try and post a video.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTafZRecy2k&feature=related

this one always struck a chord with me


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6EI...12D0F7EF2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4


----------



## ryan mulrooney (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw
dont know if anyone has heard this or not.....


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

ryan mulrooney said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw
> dont know if anyone has heard this or not.....


Too funny Ryan:lol:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCcWzLAcv4o&feature=related
happens enough to be a theme song....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Daytime dealing with my FIL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4

Every damn night after he goes to bed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAKaJE4gjYg


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDiDK_yBCw0

won't be long now...


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ap...0CE9E9D8D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7 

but in all serious probably this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmGgQ8fvIP8


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-YPjGAI0FA

Skip Morgart


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

ryan mulrooney said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw
> dont know if anyone has heard this or not.....


Ryan, Freakin hilarious.:mrgreen:=D> 

Jeff, you are more sensitive than I thought. Hope you find it dude.

Lynn...love it=D>

Riley, can't beleive you stole Eye of the Tiger! Now no one else can use it!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Growing up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbPlFgSfao
Yeah, I was that guy.

Or:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEW8riKU_tE
I just appreciated the melancholy of teenage angst. 

Now? I could put something epic lyrically ("Mercury Dimes" by Gameface, maybe "The Dance by Tony Arata [famously covered by Garth Brooks]), but I'm older, happily married with a wonderful daughter and a stable comfortable life, so probably something more boringly happy, or at least optimistic, is appropriate at this stage. Really, can't think of any songs that describe a life as boring as mine. I mean, I got the girl, steady job, loving family, just relatively uneventful. Not that I'm complaining, but I can't think of a song that encapsulates my life as it is now.

-Cheers


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk63Psr3wzY


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Or:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEW8riKU_tE
> I just appreciated the melancholy of teenage angst.
> 
> -Cheers


I'm a NIN fan too. Downward Spiral is one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCERZBxv5Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdZb2inh4YM&feature=related


----------



## ryan mulrooney (Aug 9, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Ryan, Freakin hilarious.:mrgreen:=D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCERZBxv5Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdZb2inh4YM&feature=related


Nice ones. Mike Ness is great at the art of personal storytelling through lyrics.

-Cheers


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8eDUT7iyDk&feature=related


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

This one describes my life kinda ehh....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4rPIjWqMRc 

But I like this one.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNB1EUJg1-w


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't much like the video, but can't argue with wicked and weird...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wyyVh3uc5Y&feature=related


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk0CQSYCFyI

I'm sure many of you can relate.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Been humming this for about 30 yrs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVI254QGSQ4


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5_eWPCB4p4

and, in regards to my crazy ex - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l06M-dsQf3Q


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You could skip to the 50 second mark if you are scared and want the song to start:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g
lyrics:
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/t/tom+waits/i+don%92t+wanna+grow+up_20138809.html

And this one...but can't find one with a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOQGWnxdHGE
Lyrics:
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/b/blues+traveler/optimistic+thought_20020859.html


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm a NIN fan too. Downward Spiral is one of my favorite albums of all time.



Another NIN fan. Although I really like Pretty Hate Machine and With Teeth. Saw a great concert last year \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Any songs out there about sweet, lovable old granpas? :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You could skip to the 50 second mark if you are scared and want the song to start:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g
> lyrics:
> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/t/tom+waits/i+don%92t+wanna+grow+up_20138809.html
> ...


I was trying to think of some sort of a song that sutes me and Tom Waits music came to mind Meh no not me at least not today. I dont think I have a song.
I was aggravated earlier but better now 
oh well I can get angry again www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8UBlnzrUs


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Any songs out there about sweet, lovable old granpas? :twisted::twisted:


One for us Grandpa's 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aca3s7l_Db0


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's purdy! I like it! Always did like George!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Any songs out there about sweet, lovable old granpas? :twisted::twisted:


Sure, you just gotta like John Prine, and I happen to :-$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI5mPBVDung


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well that was pretty cool to look through. I used to have the DJ play Etta James for me before we opened. Sometimes you just need to hear that woman sing.

I never got laughed at for asking, it is just that good. 

I like this one for a lot of reasons, not really the video, that is not so good, but just a longing for a bit of the past to remain sometimes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD20zkRIE7o&feature=related


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the lyrical content of their songs. I came across some of Etta's stuff while listening to the songs put up in this post. Your right, it's just that good.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I couldn't find it on youtube, the name is " Running to the outhouse" by Willie Makeit and Bettie Won't. Oh well just not many good songs on there.
You should see the video.........


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgmmspLLleo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVgbVACnoHo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IufJ19mL8c&feature=related

My boyfriend says...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_-eQDZ7FT0&feature=related

I refuse to get married, by a preacher man who looks like Elvis!


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> One for us Grandpa's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aca3s7l_Db0


 
Great tune.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Funny how music works. I remember the girl that made this song not suck. Ouch. Looking back, this is damn near embarrassing. LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRHLkLFJxaw


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Sometimes it's nice to hear something both beautiful and a bit bittersweet. Eva Cassidy's voice is something along that order. The song, while not biographical to me, has a perhaps universal sort of sentiment, and she could probably have sounded good singing a phone book.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYu-3r1S8

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

At home .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FaOkX408mI&feature=channel

At work .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av12y93JFwM

At the gym after dealing with the usual things divorced fathers deal with . (explicit lyrics ) . I've gotten back into pretty good shape . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_eC...410419F8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8FBFLMOrnw&feature=PlayList&p=74D567B39253A573&index=0&playnext=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjK8...B5AE80EA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, this sums me up pretty well these days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyqqMjlOVMg


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Used to do some 'singing for my supper' many years ago....to many favorite songs to pick just one. Ah, the good ole days  

Sure wish we could have at least one 'do over' in our lives. I'd still be singing for my supper if we could.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is something from the Boss. I couldn't believe I left him out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0o9TyxPRU0&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vybVaAOurY0


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know if this describes my life, but it is what I shoot for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgiGrXpOhYg


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice, Michael.



Could make a nice board sig!

_never cared for what they say 
never cared for games they play 
_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is something from the Boss. I couldn't believe I left him out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0o9TyxPRU0&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div



Oh, awesome! A post with a song about fire!! AND Springsteen! You wouldn't believe how rarely this URL fits into a thread. My day is made!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpTAJDhb5U

(OK, it's a cover .... still great, though.)


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Depending on the time of day, I guess all the songs posted so far.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

John Lennon "Working Class Hero"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU
I think this sums it up for society now days. Since the middle class has merged with the have not who don't work.


----------

